# Composition… ?



## goingunder (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't really know what to say in my first post in this amusing board 

I just a have a few questions, as I am composing what looks like a harpsichord concerto; I would say the style looks like Classical period (I'm guessing).

I really want to know how to use violin sections 1 & 2? Does 2 differ greatly from 1? If so, how do these interact with viola and lower bass sections?

I do know that there is no correct "how", but I want to know the usual, or let's say more practical, way. I also wanna know what each instrument in the orchestra (including wind/brass/percussion) is described (dark, bright, sinister, mellow, etc.)

I didn't find an online source for such information.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

goingunder said:


> I don't really know what to say in my first post in this amusing board
> 
> I just a have a few questions, as I am composing what looks like a harpsichord concerto; I would say the style looks like Classical period (I'm guessing).
> 
> ...


Hmm in the classical style, the 2nd violin is often either

1). Interacting with the 1st violin in a dialogue type exchange.

or

2). Paired with the viola as part of the "motor rhythm" of the orchestra, often times playing an accompaniment rhythm that is twice as fast as the "basso" part.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...I can't give you any other advice other than: take advantage of the fact that you don't know the "usual" or "practical" or "correct" way of doing things. Let your composition breathe freely for as you learn more and more, that freedom will become taken away by the very knowledge that is meant to liberate. If you're writing something as ambitious then you can surely play. Make it sound good. Play with what you've got. Satisfy yourself above all.

Anyway,...eventually I'm sure you'll learn a whole lot more and I hope you keep composing but right now you are in a sweet spot where you know just enough to let your imagination and composition run wildly...don't be in such a rush to simply reproduce what's been done before.

I look forward to hearing the end result. And welcome to the board, by the way.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Wow,...I can't give you any other advice other than: take advantage of the fact that you don't know the "usual" or "practical" or "correct" way of doing things. Let your composition breathe freely for as you learn more and more, that freedom will become taken away by the very knowledge that is meant to liberate. If you're writing something as ambitious then you can surely play. Make it sound good. Play with what you've got. Satisfy yourself above all.
> 
> Anyway,...eventually I'm sure you'll learn a whole lot more and I hope you keep composing but right now you are in a sweet spot where you know just enough to let your imagination and composition run wildly...don't be in such a rush to simply reproduce what's been done before.
> 
> I look forward to hearing the end result. And welcome to the board, by the way.


That is very good advice as well


----------



## goingunder (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice. I didn't reply because I think a "thank you"-only post isn't really productive, lol.

So I've been trying to get on to more composing, but I've been doing some college applications and couldn't really make it. But anyway, this is the old GarageBand version that I already had; the problem is that when I made it, I just assigned two different parts for "strings", one bass and one treble. I didn't divide it to Violin1,2 Viola Cello etc. & that is why I was asking how to get to be more dynamic. I want to modify the sound and write a legit score.

I'm just really new to this, so just bare with me 

__
https://soundcloud.com/mohammednaseem%2Fharpsichord-concerto-in-d-1mvt

Should I reconsider naming it a harpsichord concerto because the harpsichord isn't really prominent? Give me all the harsh feedback I need to hear.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Also, Rimsky-Korsakov's _Principles of Orchestration_ has information on how the various parts can be used, though it's most relevant to Romantic music rather than Classical. A free, interactive version can be found here: http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/77-Principles-of-Orchestration-On-line


----------

